# Heaters



## Spartanb75 (Mar 9, 2017)

I was wondering what heaters everyone has used and had good luck with?


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

All my heaters are Ebo Jagers.


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

Ebo Jagers here as well ... except for one old as dirt Wardley Longlife heater I have in a 10G that I need to retire.


----------



## Posjr408 (Mar 22, 2017)

I have had bad luck with Marineland twice! Second time temp went up to 90 and was still going. Wouldnt shut off. Luckily i did a water change that day and felt the warm water. Finally got a jagers seems to be the only one people don't complain about.


----------



## BuckeyeTez (May 10, 2016)

I use Eheim here as well. I couldn't keep my 125 at temp with just a 250w so I got another 200w and keep the 250 plugged into a temp controller (inkbird) as a little piece of mind. It's probably not needed but if both fail and stay on at the same time (1% chance of actually happening) but for $35 I like it. Plus it displays the temp digitally in .1* increments. Also has an alarm for too hot/cold, FWIW.


----------



## SportDog (Jan 30, 2017)

*** been keeping fish for 30 years and had all brands/types of heaters. Only had one issue in all those years and honestly I cannot recall the brand that it was, basically thermostat quit working and heater stayed on all the time.

Currently I am using an inline Hydor 300 watt and love it. Never will I go back to in tank heaters.


----------



## morrismorris (Mar 21, 2017)

Hopefully this question isn't necessarily off topic; but if I have 2 canister filters and want to use an inline heater, is it okay to use 1 heater on one of the filters or should I have 1 heater per canister?


----------



## SportDog (Jan 30, 2017)

I only run one and it works well


----------



## morrismorris (Mar 21, 2017)

Thanks for the response!


----------



## supperfish (Oct 17, 2016)

I recommend the Aqueon aquarium heaters, they are the best heater for me.


----------

